# 2002 Red Nissan Spec-V Photos



## sdavis02 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey everyone, check out my photos, finally got them online!

either at http://www.fifthgearracing.com/cars/

or at http://www.cardomain.com/id/sdavis02


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Hellooooo Scott. Whats next?


----------



## sdavis02 (Aug 16, 2002)

*Stillen Body Kit*

Looks like the next thing wil be the body kit. I have neons at home but still contiplating if i want to put them on or not, i probably will, but thats not a big thing. I am also looking to get a graphic done for the side of the side and 18's!

What would you suggust doin next?


----------



## RaSER X (May 1, 2002)

Isn't "fifth gear racing" on a Spec V an oxymoron??


----------



## sdavis02 (Aug 16, 2002)

*Fifth Gear Racing "Name"*

Was chosen by the company because every car has 5 gears and by calling it 6th gear racing you have just ellimited many cars that do not have the 6th gear, thus fifth gear. I know some vechicles only have 4 gears or if u want to get real old 3, but you get the point!

Scott


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice ride...... but why 2 setreos'?


----------



## sdavis02 (Aug 16, 2002)

I assume your talking about the TV and then the XM controller. Well the TV doesn't support the XM so i had to get the XM FM Modulator (YUCK) to browse the XM stations!

Scott


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

o...ok i see....
i wasn't sure


----------



## sdavis02 (Aug 16, 2002)

its cool!


----------



## sdavis02 (Aug 16, 2002)

*Updated Pics*

Hey i just updated my pictures!

Check them out at http://www.fifthgearracing.com/cars/ or at http://www.cardomain.com/id/sdavis02. Let me know what you think guys.

Scott


----------



## RaSER X (May 1, 2002)

what's up with this pic??


----------



## sdavis02 (Aug 16, 2002)

Thats my best friends car, we are waiting for his 03 spec v and he's drivin that for now. I had some fun with his photo and he wanted to see it!

This is the funny one:


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

thats because they can't look inside your car to check your girlfriend out! lol

though i really think its so they can tell if your using a radar detector, or wearing you seatbelt. there is a complete article about how to sneek by the cops in this month's Motor Trend. a good read! if they see a radar detector, or not wearing you seatblets, they are more likely to give you a ticket. Maybe thats why i've been so lucky so far. (knock knock) i dont' have a detector. check out the article for other tips!


----------



## sdavis02 (Aug 16, 2002)

I blame end of month quota's and the cops in the area are cracking down cause a lot of the stupid kids around here that soup up their "race rockets" civics mostly, race and drive like moron's. I took it off, and working on getting it back on, just editing my driving permissions with PENNDOT, my one friend's dad is an eye doctor he wrote a note for me

Scott

NEW PHOTOS ONLINE 9/9/2002


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

when i see the cops the windows come down!!!!!!!
no matter what the weather is..

i got 20% all around


----------



## sdavis02 (Aug 16, 2002)

I have never had a problem with the local cops, there is one area where i know about issues, so driving through there its windows down. But i got screwed, its cool i know

Scott


----------

